# كتب الكترونيه للهندسة الكهربية من شركة سيمنز العملاقة



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الآن وحصرياً أفضل مجموعة كتب الكترونيه للهندسة الكهربية من شركة سيمنز العملاقة و مقدمة من طرف أخوكم yassona01



_اليكم اخوانى أفضل مجموعه كتب ومراجع احترافيه_
_




_
_مقدمه من الشركه العملاقه siemens_
_وبوصلات مباشرة ومجربه_
_



_
_INTRODUCTORY COURSES_
_



_
_BASICS OF ELECTRICITY_
_



_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_



_
_BASICS OF ELECTRICAL PRODUCTS_
_



_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_PART 3_
_PART 4_
_PART 5_
_PART 6_
_PART 7_
_PART 8_
_PART 9_
_



_
_MOTORS&CONTROL COURSES_
_



_
_BASICS OF AC DRIVES_
_



_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_PART 3_
_PART 4_
_



_
_BASICS OF AC MOTORS_
_



_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_



_
_BASICS OF CONTROL COMPONENTS_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_PART 3_
_PART 4_
_



_
_BASICS OF DC DRIVES_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_PART 3_
_PART 4_
_



_
_



_
_BASICS OF PLCS_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_PART 3_
_PART 4_
_



_
_BASICS OF SENSORS_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_PART 3_
_PART 4_
_



_
_MOTOR CONTROL CENTERS_
_PART 1_
_PART 2_
_PART 3_
_PART 4_
_



_

_POWER DISTRIBUTION COURSES_
​_




BUSWAY





PART 1
PART 2
PART 3
PART4
_





_LOAD CENTERS
_




_PART 1
PART 2
PART 3
_




_MOLDED CASE CIRCUIT BREAKERS




PART 1
PART 2
PART 3
PART 4







PANELBOARDS




__PART 1
PART 2
PART 3





POWER MONITORING& MANAGEMENT WITH ACCESS




PART 1
PART 2
PART 3
PART 4
PART 5
PART 6





RESIDENTIAL SURGE PROTECTION
PART 1
PART 2
PART 3





BASICS OF SAFETY SWITCHES
PART





SWITCHBOARDS
PART 1
PART 2
PART 3





_​
__________________
كلمة شكر تكفيني يا اخوان و كل الشكر لكم




مع دعواتكم ايضا لنا
منقوووووووووول​


----------



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

_السلام عليكم_



وعدتكم و ها أنا اوفي بعهدي لكم . أخوتي اليكم هدية مني أعتبرها كنز في الكهرباء بكل المجالات من توليد الكهرباء الى نقلها الى توزيعها و حتى تقنيات تسيرها 


يمكنكم البحث على هذه الكتب في الأنترنت لاكن لن تجدوها فهي لا توجد حتى وان كانت غير مجانية


الطبعة توزع عن طريق الطلب من الشركات المختصة فقط


أترك الكتب تتكلم


الكتاب الأول








رابط التحميل


http://www.zshare.net/download/17511077ef294b07/



الكتاب الثاني








رابط التحميل


http://www.zshare.net/download/1751165215bfc71a/



*الكتاب الثالت*














رابط التحميل


http://www.zshare.net/download/1751346059cbbd25/


*الكتاب الرابع*










*رابط التحميل*


http://www.zshare.net/download/17514216eaa89318/


*الكتاب الخامس*



*



*


*رابط التحميل*



http://www.zshare.net/image/17512057b017f1a2/




*الكتاب السادس*









*رابط التحميل*



http://www.zshare.net/download/176254699f245a61/​







*الكتاب السابع*


*



*


*رابط التحميل*



http://www.zshare.net/download/17515289536bea55/





*الكتاب التامن*










*رابط التحميل*



http://www.zshare.net/download/176260338f3539d8/




*الكتاب التاسع*




*



*




*رابط التحميل*



http://www.zshare.net/download/17626366b16e9bd2/



*الكتاب العاشر*​







*رابط التحميل*



http://www.zshare.net/download/17516566346f0f42/




*الحمد لله لأني وفيت بوعدي *
اخوكم سعيد​


----------



## سجادالمهندس الصغير (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك يااخ ابا المؤمن شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك على هذه المبادرة ولكن الملفات كلما حملتها فلااستطيع تنزيلها 
هناك مشكلة ...ارجو منك مساعدتي لاني بحاجة الى هذه الكتب القيمة 

والله الموفق


----------



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

اخ سجاد هدا من الرابد شير يعني تحميلها متعب شوي
بس وين ما تلاقي كلمة تحميل بتضغط عليها


----------



## سجادالمهندس الصغير (5 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم اخي ابا المؤمن كلامك واضح وانا اعرف ذلك لكن ياعزيزي كلما حملت واضغط على كلمة تحميل 
لايتم ولااستطع انزال الكتب المرفقة 

ارجو منك عزيزي ان تفيدني بذلك ولك مني جزيل الشكر 

والله الموفق


----------



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ سجاد انا عندي عدد من برامج الهندسة كتير بس ما بقدر احملها بس انا في موضوع سابق ابل الموضوع هادا كان فيه 9 كتب مشهورة وما بعرف ادا شفتهن لانو التحميل من هناك احسن لك
الطريقة الاخيرة الشرح
اول ما تضغط علي الرابط بيجي الك صفحة ادخل تحت الصفحة بتلاقي كلمة now downledاي حمل الان بتضغط عليها بعضها حتورح علي صحفة تانية خلي العد من 20 الي 1 تصاعديا يخلص بعدها بجيلك كلمة here اي هناوبعدها حمل وما في اي مشكلة
ملاحظة انو في بعض الراوبط عددها 2 لا يعملان بالشكل المطلوب بس للعلم
اميلي الشخصي للمراسلةsd.as*******************


----------



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

استخدم الطريقة اللي قتلك عليها


----------



## سجادالمهندس الصغير (5 سبتمبر 2008)

والله يااخ ابا المؤمن عملتها اكثرمن مرة وانا مش اول مرة انزل بيها كتب ...لكن احب ان اقول لك بان هذا الموقع صعب التحميل فلماذا لاتحملهن علة موقع تو شيريد وليس زت شيريد


----------



## H.NETFA (5 سبتمبر 2008)

يبدو ان الكتب بالفرنسية هل ممكن الحصول عليها بالانجليزية


----------



## االدنيا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*الف كلمة شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا*


----------



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

قريبا ان شاء الله ساشاركم بمشاركات رائعة حيت سيصدر 100 كتاب هندسي باللغة العربية طبعا مترجم من الاسبانية


----------



## الياس عبد النور (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كلمة شكرا لا تكفي هذا الجهد 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## النحيس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك

كفيت و وفيت اخي بارك الله فيك 

لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ألف شكر لا تكفى بس ما حيلتى غيرها 
متشكر جدا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## ابا المؤمن (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم وهناك جديد


----------



## ام نصر الله (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكرك كثيرا على هاته الكتب القيمة. اني احتاج الى كتب حول (réseaux electriques)
(electronique de puissance)
(filtre actif )
matlab
تقبل الله صيامكم


----------



## حيدر الأثري (7 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خير
ونحن بأنتظار وعدك الثاني بالكتب العربية


----------



## اياد مهندس (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد الكبير ، اخى الكبير ممكن سؤال قبل ما ابدء بالتحميل هذه الكتب بالفرنسية ؟


----------



## سجادالمهندس الصغير (8 سبتمبر 2008)

ارجو منك اخي ابا المؤمن تنزيل الكتب وباللغة الاجنبية ولك منا جزيل الشكر والتقديـــــــــــــــر


----------



## ام نصر الله (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ابا المؤمن. جعل الله كل من اتى من نسلك مؤمنا


----------



## سجادالمهندس الصغير (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سجادالمهندس الصغير (8 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## عشورقويدر (8 سبتمبر 2008)

mon ami le livre n° 05 n'est pas accéssible par le lien indiqué , je vous demande si vous pouvez le remmettre une deuxieme fois pour pouvoir le téléchargér , merci d'avance et saha ftorkoum


----------



## محمد حلييم (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عشورقويدر (10 سبتمبر 2008)

كفيت وعوفيت، أسأل إدا هده الكتب موجودة باللغة الفرنسية وهل تطلعها ويستفيد الكثيرون ومنهم أنا


----------



## النجم الصعيدى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سجادالمهندس الصغير (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مليون كلمة شكر وماعندي غيرها اقدمها الك عزيزي


----------



## عمر خضر (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بوركت وبورك عملك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حبيب العلم (11 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## رنا نور (11 سبتمبر 2008)

حياك الله و سلمت يداك


----------



## عباس شرف (5 أكتوبر 2008)

ألف ألف .........ملانهاية من الشكر


----------



## eng_hopa (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الف كلمة شكر وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## كمال الجزائري (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الجبالي (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بلرك الله فيك


----------



## sabti (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## عمار عمار العراقي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكرك على هذه الكتب الجميله لكن عند تحميلي اياها وجدت ان الجزء الاول والثاني من basics Of Electrical Products هي نفسها من الجزء الاول و الثاني من basics Of Ac Motors وددت التنويه وان يصحح الخطاء ليتسنى لنا تحميل الاجزاء الصحيحه مع فائق تقديري و اعجابي بالمواضيع . ​


----------



## علاء يحى زكريا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

والله العظيم اقسم بالله انت لا يكفيك كلام الشكر كله ولكن لا استطيع ان اقول لك الا جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من علمه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

من أقوى المواضيع في القسم

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى صديق مشرف (9 يناير 2009)

كلمة شكرا لا تكفي هذا الجهد 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## علاء الغنام (9 يناير 2009)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> كلمة شكرا لا تكفي هذا الجهد
> جزاك الله الف خير


 وخير الناس انفعهم للناس!


----------



## علاء الغنام (9 يناير 2009)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> من أقوى المواضيع في القسم
> 
> بارك الله فيك


_ النصر والعاقبة دائما للمتقين فصبرا ال غزة ان موعدكم الجنة باذن الله عز وجل_!


----------



## عبدالرحمن المخلافي (10 يناير 2009)

اشكرك جدا جداجدا


----------



## عماد نجم (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراواللهم يزيدك علما ومعرفة مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس محمدالكرخي (25 أبريل 2009)

_بارك الله بيك ياحبيبي عالى هذه الابداع العالى ومني جزيل الشكر اخوك محمد الكرخي _


----------



## بازيان (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا عالجهد اللذي بذلته وبارك الله فيك ونحن نشكرك .


----------



## msss_good (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم
ودمت بخير


----------



## abotreka (26 أبريل 2009)

الشكر ليك ميكفيش قلى ايه اكتر مالشكر وانا اجيبهولك ع جناج من ريش
حابب اشكرك واشكرك واشكرك بس حاسس ان الشكر ليك ميكفيـــــــــش


----------



## ماجد شلم (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اقدم شكري وامتناني الى كل اعضاء هذا المنتدى القيم الذي افادني كثيرا في دراسات وابحاثي 
واقدم الشكر كذلك الى المشرفين على هذا المنتدى القيم
واخير اقول الى كل اعضاء المنتدى من لديه اهتمام بمجال الطاقا المتجددة ان يقدم لي ما هو جديد في هذا المجال، 
ابحث عن بعض المعلومات عن المولدات المتزامنة والحثية
وشكراً لحسن تعاونكم معي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و شكر الله لك


----------



## khdkhaled (28 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و نصح لك وزادك علما و فضلا


----------



## صاععقة (28 أبريل 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ابو دلع أحمد (29 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا لك وجزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## naam (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك علي ه\ا العمل


----------



## تامر الجبالي (30 أبريل 2009)

*شكررررررررررررا لك اخي * والله يعطيك _اللف ......اللف عافية_


----------



## شحتة فضل الله (30 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

من قال لاخيه جزاك الله خيرا فقد ابلغ في الثناء: جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسين علي شامل (30 أبريل 2009)

كلمة شكر ابعثها على اجنحة فراشة عاشقة لتصل الى مسامعك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## darwish82 (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا و انشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (2 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بن عمران الويسي (3 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بارك الله فيك اخي ابا المؤمن على المجهود الرائع و على هذه المجموعة القيمة و التي غطت اغلب ما احتاجه في مجال التخصص اكرر شكري الجزيل لك و نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
و السلام عليكم و رحمته و بركاته


----------



## bbb73 (9 يوليو 2009)

كتب عن التصميمات والتمديدات الكهربية


----------



## رُدهات (10 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر لك أخي الكريم

ولكن الروابط لا تعمل .. والكتب ليست بالانجليزيه


----------



## خالدالجزار (29 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إبن جبير (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## بريق العراق (16 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك من ساهم في اصدار هذة الكتب القيمة لتكون مرحلة الاولى لتقدم العلم بهذة الدرجة وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## باعميران (16 مارس 2010)

أسال الله ان يدخلك فسيح جناته والشكر في حقك قليل بصراحة اخي لا نقدر ان نشكرك ونوفيك حقك ولكن يضل الدعاء 
ان شاء الله والله يوفقك في دنياك واخرتك وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## GIS.ENG (23 مارس 2010)

ليس كلمة شكر تكفي بل (الله يرضيك)


----------



## إبن جبير (23 مارس 2010)

غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين. مشكور


----------



## سوسن ناصر (29 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## khaled hariri (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## mamdouh3005 (29 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكوووووووووووووووووور يااخى بس انا بدور على رسومات ماكيناكيه ماكينات سيمينيز


----------



## الذهين (29 أبريل 2010)

*شكر وعرفان*

شكر اخي الكريم على ما قدمته لنا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


----------



## Eng.Bassel M (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (30 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك و ألف تحية و شكر و تقدير


----------



## رُدهات (30 أبريل 2010)

جاري التحميل ....

معلومات قمة في الروعة والافادة 


جزيل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## qotoz (1 مايو 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hanymany (1 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا والشكر وحده لا يكفى فلعل الدعاء ينفع
وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الرهوان (4 مايو 2010)

*مليون كلمة شكر وماعندي غيرها اقدمها الك عزيزي


مليون كلمة شكر وماعندي غيرها اقدمها الك عزيزي​*​


----------



## ezat9323 (16 مايو 2010)

اشكر جميع الناس على حسن التعاون وحسن تبادل المعلومات


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (18 مايو 2010)

و الله رااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا و بارك الله فيك و جزاكم خير تقبل خالص تحياتى و نتمنى المزيد


----------



## محمد الزير (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## a.alasheq (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الكم الهائل من المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا عنا
الله يوفقك


----------



## eng=hima (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (6 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفىمحمودمحمد (7 يوليو 2010)

ممكن ترفع الملفات على حاجه غير الزاد شير لانه بيقع بسرعه جدا جدا وشكرا


----------



## آلاء آلاء (10 يوليو 2010)

هذا الرابط لا يعمل لو امكن رفع الكتب على رابط اخر يكن خيرا


----------



## مصطفى حجازى رمضان (10 يوليو 2010)

الروابط كلها لاتعمل ياخى وجزاك الله خيرا على كل حال


----------



## mokhtar2406 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكـــــرا


----------



## medo20108351 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## medo20108351 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الى الامام


----------

